#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-24
<undercover> salut 
<undercover> ya quelqu'un ?
<undercover> salut tout le monde 
<undercover> ya quelqu'un 
<undercover> salut salut 
<undercover> ya quelqu'un ?
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-25
<undercover> salut ya quelqu'un ?
<undercover> salut tout le monde 
<undercover> est ce qu'on me lis la ?
<undercover> lol ya jamais personne la ou quoi c'est la milliemme fois que je me connecte  moi qui me diasi que javais ebfin trouver un chat pour geek algerien 
<undercover> bon ben salut 
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-26
<rohff> Bonjour a tous
<ALGER> hi 
<ALGER> ya quelqu'un
<undercover> hi 
<undercover> ya toujours personnes
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-28
<oix> plop
<ButterflyOfFire> yo oix 
<oix> salut ButterflyOfFire :)
<oix> ça va ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Bien bien et toi ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Je suis entrain de "fighter" pour régler un soucis avec mon serveur MySQL local. Je ne suis pas loin :)
<oix> pareillement !
<oix> alors ? l'exam s'est bien passé ?
<oix> ok
<oix> essaye de l'avoir en perfect :p
<ButterflyOfFire> Les deux examens LPI étaient difficiles. Bon à vrai dire le LPIC-102 était un peu facile par rapport à LPIC-101
<oix> c'est un peu normal aussi !
<oix> alors ButterflyOfFire ?
<ButterflyOfFire> la bes
<ButterflyOfFire> et toi oix ?
 * oix a envie de faire d' #ubuntu-dz une réalité ...
<ButterflyOfFire> Tout à fait oix :) Tu as lu mon message sur la mailing liste ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu es libre demain ou pas ?
<oix> oui, et j'ai répondu
<ButterflyOfFire> J'ai vu que tu as coché samedi 12 février 2011 sur le doodle
<oix> demain je suis libre
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok je viens de lire
<ButterflyOfFire> A vrai dire je pourrai revenir à Alger le 12 février 2011 si jamais quelqu'un m'assurera l'hébergement
<ButterflyOfFire> ça ne pose pas de soucis
<ButterflyOfFire> oix , sinon ça se passe comment pour votre asso à Tizi ?
<oix> il ne se passe rien ! moi je suis à Alger, Karim ne peut rien faire tout seul, et les autres, je ne les vois pas assez pour s'organiser :/
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok oix, je t'ai posé la question car nous sommes en phase final pour déposer notre dossier de création d'une association pour la promotion du logiciel libre dans ma petite commune. Il nous manquera que le PV de réunion en arabe puis on dépose à la Wilaya Un fois que c'est fait, je t'enverai les status afin que vous ayez un aperçu.
<oix> cool :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Les status doivent être rédigés en arabe
<oix> c'est vrai que ça n'avait pas été mentionné 
<Off> oix: au fait, je vous conseille d'utiliser http://papillon.peacefrogs.net/ à la place de doodle.
<Off> c'est quelque chose de libre et qui colle un peu à ce qu'on fait.
<oix> oui, j'ai vu, et je préfère aussi
<oix> et il y a plus de possibilités que Doodle
<oix> Off, dis, tu te rappel pas comment on fait pour intégrer ChanServ dans un salon ?
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-29
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: je vous conseolle d'utilister http://papillon.peacefrogs.net/ comme alternative libre à doodle :-)
<Off> conseille*
<ButterflyOfFire> je note ça Off ;) merci man
<Off> et il contient plus de possiblités :-)
<undercover> salam 
<undercover> ya quelau'un 
<undercover> ?
<LeGambitteur> salut tout le monde
<Off> hey
#ubuntu-dz 2011-01-30
<LeGambitteur> bonne nuit les gens
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-23
<Siphax> sa c'est un travailler qui mérite de l'applaudire http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/cinnamon-12-released-with-desktop.html
<Siphax> avec un seule développeur, il crée une ile dans le disert 
<Siphax> je pense que va l'invité a l'émission de M6 incroyable talant 
<Off> oO
<Off> cool, il est juste entrain de refaire un gnome2 qui ressemble à windows.
<Siphax> windows ne rassemble à rien 
<Off> ainsi  que cinnamon ;-)
<Siphax> mais il est mieux que gnome osx et unity qui soufre d'une crise d'identité 
<Off> tu crois ?
<Siphax> sur
<Off> c'est qui copie l'identité de l'autre ? :-)
<Siphax> gnome de osx
<Off> les devs de gnome3 qui cherchent à faire un truc innovant et nouveau
<Off> ou bien gnome2 qui cherchent à faire un windows-like ?
<Off> Siphax: t'as jamais utilisé de l'osx, hein ?
<Off> tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.
<Siphax> youtube
<Siphax> wawa mania
<Off> youtube ne te donne l'expérience utilisateur
<Siphax> downparadise
<Off> +pas
<Off> mais ça veut rien dire
<Off> c'est absolument pas pareil
<Siphax> j'ai tous les version de osx
<Siphax> sur des images iso
<Off> tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles.
<Off> tu es juste windows-centré.
<Off> vous voulez du gnome2 mais vous dites gnome3, c'est trop comme osx.
<Siphax> il ne faut pas forcé la main a l'utilisateur 
<Off> mais gnome2, il a aussi copié du osx à ses début.
<Off> et maintenant, ils copient windows.
<Off> et pour ton information, windows est le pire quand il s'agit d'interface.
<Off> c'est contre intuitive comme interface.
<Off> si y'a pleins de gens qui l'utilisent, c'est pas parce que "bien fait", mais parce que windows à forcé le marché à ses début.
<Off> les utilisateurs étaient obligé de l'utiliser.
<Siphax> sa c'est pas de la GPL
<Siphax> obligé
<Off> Mais j'ai pas parlé de license moi
<Off> je te parle d'interface.
<Off> rien à voir avec le code ni le côté légal.
<Siphax> Gnome 3 ou bien rien 
<Off> tu mélanges tout.
<Off> mais qui a dit gnome 3 ou rien ?
<Off> dire gnome3 ou rien n'a rien à voir avec la GPL.
<Off> le gpl ne parle en aucun cas de "choix"
<Off> elle parle de libération du code.
<Siphax> je parle de l'espéré de la licence
<Siphax> c'est libre d'utilise se que en veu
<Off> oui, mais ça a rien à voir avec la license, encore une fois.
<Off> c'est une autre liberté ça.
<Siphax> mais de me force la main pour utilisé unity 
<Off> d'utiliser ce que tu veux.
<Siphax> sa c'est pas libre
<Off> on te force pas la main.
<Off> tu peux installer nimporte quel window manager sur ton linux, tant que ton architecture est supportée.
<Off> tu peux installer tout ce que tu veux.
<Off> c'est leur distribution, et il en font ce qu'ils veulent.
<Siphax> sa c'est bien
<Off> tant que le code est libre, t'as rien à dire sur la gpl.
<Off> personne ne t'oblige à utiliser gnome 3 ni unity.
<Off> ils ont le droit de développeur le logiciel qu'ils veulent.
<Off> comme ils veulent.
<Off> si tu n'aimes pas, tu râle.
<Off> si râler marches pas, tu utilise autre chose.
<Off> et contrairement à ce que tu penses, l'équipe de gnome 3 aussi mérite d'être applaudi.
<Off> car sans gnome 3, pas de cinnamon.
<Off> ils font eux aussi des efforts.
<Off> ils écrivent du code.
<Off> et ils font pleins de choses.
<Siphax> pas dans la bon direction 
<Off> mais comment tu le sais ?
<Off> y'a des gens qui utilisent gnome 3 et qui l'aiment.
<Off> j'en fait partie.
<Siphax> moi non
<Off> c'est parce que une partie de gens n'aiment pas tel truc qu'il faut que ce soit pas bien.
<Off> je hais les menus, je hais les icones sur le bureau, je hais tout ce bordel.
<Siphax> il vaut mieux être bien pondu que mal marier 
<Off> j'aime un bureau minimal, simple, et si possible agréable à regarder.
<Off> et gnome 3 offre ça.
<Off> et j'ai rien pigé à ta pharse.
<Siphax> comme si je va vivre avec une femme qui elle ne m'aime pas c'est sa gnome 3
<Siphax> il vaut mieux être bien pondu que mal marié
<Siphax> http://www.1000nouvelles.com/Jonathan/suicide.JPG
<Off> hum ?
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-24
<Siphax> http://www.linuxhispano.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/asturix4.jpg
<Siphax> trop simple 
<Siphax> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/hud-new-unity-feature/
<Siphax> sa c'est magnifique 
<Siphax> chute libre sans parachute
<Off> hein ?
<Off> eh ben sache que c'est plus facile de chercher "imprimer" que d'aller le chercher avec la facile.
<Off> surtout quand tu sais ou c'est.
<Off> c'est génial pour les developpeurs
<Off> quoique, sur vim, j'utilise pas trop la souris.
<Off> voir jamais
#ubuntu-dz 2012-01-26
<mooorad> hi
<mooorad> r there any one?
<Siphax> azul a moorad
<mooorad> azul
<mooorad> je suis nouveau dans ce canal
<Siphax> bienvenue
<mooorad> que ce que vous fait comme activités
<mooorad> ?
<mooorad> dans ce canal
<mooorad> ?
<Siphax> http://www.mes-aliments-essentiels.fr/pub/billet/.bronzage_s.jpg
<Siphax> le bronzage
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-21
<BLACK_SC0RP> السلام عليكم
<BLACK_SC0RP> ما كاين حتى واحد
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-22
<Omar> Hi
<Omar> Salam Alikum ! ,,, Is anyone here ?? ,,, is this an Active Channel ?
<openminds> lol no one :D
<Tux-Tn> is this an IRC channel?
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
<BLACK_SC0RP> slt
<BLACK_SC0RP> off
<Off> oui ?
<BLACK_SC0RP> habit nat3araf
<BLACK_SC0RP> ida 3andek moshkil  anroh
<Off> T'es libre de rester ou de partir, c'est ton choix, ça ne dépends pas de moi.
<BLACK_SC0RP> 3lah rak mkalak
<BLACK_SC0RP> hihoooooooo
<BLACK_SC0RP> off  at3almni nastali  backtrack
<BLACK_SC0RP> wla ubuntu  version dz
<BLACK_SC0RP> off  3andek  priv8  version ubuntu dz
<BLACK_SC0RP> off  i speak with me
<Off> BLACK_SC0RP: oui
<Off> Je suis chwiya occupé bark
<BLACK_SC0RP> bayn
<Off> et je ne suis pas mkalek
<Off> t'inquiète pas, c'est comme ça que j'écris :-)
<BLACK_SC0RP> kash  djdid
<Off> Pour backtrack, t'as pas besoin de l'installer, y'a une version LiveCd utilisable directement
<Off> du djdid depuis quand ?
<Off> on se connait à peine :-p
<BLACK_SC0RP> wash  raik fi  matriux
<Off> le film ?
<BLACK_SC0RP> is similar as backtrack
<BLACK_SC0RP> matriux.com
<Off> ah, la distribution
<BLACK_SC0RP> ih
<Off> Ben, pas essayé, donc j'ai pas trop d'avis
<Off> Mais écoute, je te donne un conseil, n'attends pas que les autres te donnent leur avis
<BLACK_SC0RP> ubuntu takder atzidlo les tools anta3 pantesting
<Off> Télécharge là et forge ton avis toi même.
<Off> Oui, tu peux tout avoir, c'est juste un petit truc à modifier dans le sources.list
<BLACK_SC0RP> ubuntu dz  yawali hadja kbira
<BLACK_SC0RP> m3a les tools
<BLACK_SC0RP> tdir  pub  batal
<Off> Ben, je reste ici juste parce que c'est une obligation morale
<Off> Je ne suis plus trop l'actualité d'ubuntu-dz
<Off> Je reste ici parce que personne ne veut prendre soin du chan
<BLACK_SC0RP> machi  kol nas ta3raf chat irc
<Off> Oui, sah
<Off> mais pourtant, pour moi, c'est un des meilleurs moyens de discuter à plusieurs.
<BLACK_SC0RP>  sah  khir man facebook
<Off> C'est minimalist, c'est simple, et direct.
<Off> tu prends un client et tu te connect.
<Off> pas besoin de créer un compte, pas besoin de divulguer ton identité, rien.
<BLACK_SC0RP> sah
<BLACK_SC0RP> tadkhol  fi
<BLACK_SC0RP> freenode  europnet  .idlemonkeys
<BLACK_SC0RP> tachba3
<BLACK_SC0RP> man chan
<BLACK_SC0RP> les 3 server  mlah
<Off> Oui
<BLACK_SC0RP> lazam atchof  kach site dz  dir fih pub
<Off> Yaw on a fait de la pub
<BLACK_SC0RP> kima  sec4ever ..............
<BLACK_SC0RP> hna 3andna  moshkil   mkalkin
<BLACK_SC0RP> ana thani
<BLACK_SC0RP> hhhh
<Off> Haha
<Off> t'inquiète pas, manich mkalek
<Off> et ntakelek rarement
<BLACK_SC0RP> kayan wahed na3arfo transilator
<BLACK_SC0RP> fi matriux
<BLACK_SC0RP> anhablo
<BLACK_SC0RP> bsah kalm
<BLACK_SC0RP> asmo  LiquidWorm
<BLACK_SC0RP> ta3arfo
<Off> mh, non
<BLACK_SC0RP> www.facebook.com/gjoko.krstic
<BLACK_SC0RP> atini face book
<BLACK_SC0RP> anta3ek
<BLACK_SC0RP> hada facebook anta3i
<BLACK_SC0RP> http://www.facebook.com/Dr0rYX
<Off> Je n'ai pas de facebook :-p
<Off> je ne l'utilise pas
<BLACK_SC0RP> tsalkha   hacking
<BLACK_SC0RP> exploits..................
<Off> kiffech ?
<BLACK_SC0RP> ta3raf  hacking
<BLACK_SC0RP> find exploits
<Off> Ah, non, pas spécialement
<BLACK_SC0RP> kifah  ta3raf  error fi ubuntu
<BLACK_SC0RP> lazam atkon ta3raf
<BLACK_SC0RP> error =exploits..............
<BLACK_SC0RP> remote krenel  example
<Off> Pas toujours hein
<BLACK_SC0RP> ansaksik
<BLACK_SC0RP> washno owasp-dz
<BLACK_SC0RP> tool hadi
<BLACK_SC0RP> Good night  bro   wasmahli  bzzafffff
<Off> No problem.
<Off> Nighty
<BLACK_SC0RP> nakder anwali omorrow
<BLACK_SC0RP> t
<Off> Welli quand tu veux
<BLACK_SC0RP> hhh
<Off> Comme je te l'ai dis, t'es le bienvenu ici quand tu veux.
<BLACK_SC0RP> hiya kho
<Off> terbah
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-23
<Omar> Hello ?! O__O
<Off> salut
<Omar> how are U ?
#ubuntu-dz 2013-01-26
<openminds> hello anyone ! :D
<openminds> yes no one :p
<openminds> kima el 3ada :p
<Off> yep
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-24
<elacheche_anis> Hey off shel3over →  Can you help → https://pad.riseup.net/p/africa-3g-apn-collection :)
#ubuntu-dz 2014-01-25
<shel3over> elacheche_anis, i'm not using 3G ( i have no idea about the offers/network )
<elacheche_anis> it's ok shel3over :)
